# Re: Nokia 6131 / Update firmware



## sufianrab2002 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Nokia 6131 / Update firmware*

how can i format my nokia 6131 ,, because it fails to start ... it display nokia then still white screen,,, then shutdawn ,,, plz ,, can u help me ,, ?


----------

